# Killington 11/21/2008



## severine (Nov 21, 2008)

First pic to share:





This is, I guess, most of the crew at the 11AM meet up. Greg stands out nicely with those neon boots.


----------



## Glenn (Nov 21, 2008)

Nice! Thanks for posting. I'd certainly rather be there than at work...but I'll be making turns Sunday....that's what I keep telling myself.


----------



## severine (Nov 21, 2008)

Do I have a treat for you! This was just emailed to me! 

Greg:


ETA: Sorry about the quality. You do have to keep in mind this is cell phone video, though...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 21, 2008)

severine said:


> Do I have a treat for you! This was just emailed to me!
> 
> Greg:



Wow amazing...


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 21, 2008)

Cool.  Is Snowdon Quad running?  Looks like it.


----------



## 2knees (Nov 21, 2008)

why is the term "shut up and ski" coming into my head right now.  :lol:


----------



## SkiDork (Nov 21, 2008)

mousetrap has some sweet bumps!


----------



## Glenn (Nov 21, 2008)




----------



## severine (Nov 21, 2008)

Little bit of thin cover...


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 21, 2008)

severine said:


> Little bit of thin cover...



Better his skis than mine......that is really thin....


----------



## roark (Nov 21, 2008)

severine said:


> Little bit of thin cover...


Poaching great bear?


----------



## severine (Nov 21, 2008)

thetrailboss said:


> Better his skis than mine......that is really thin....


If they weren't rock skis before, they are now.


----------



## roark (Nov 21, 2008)

roark said:


> Poaching great bear?


I take that back, upper Royal Flush?


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 21, 2008)

roark said:


> I take that back, upper Royal Flush?


Winner...and it was open:blink: Just a thin cover sign with no rope.


----------



## severine (Nov 21, 2008)

The official response I received was:


> I have no idea what trail, but it wasn't a poach.



Also, no more pics til they get home. Memory is full on the phone.


----------



## SkiDork (Nov 21, 2008)

ALLSKIING said:


> Winner...and it was open:blink: Just a thin cover sign with no rope.



you sure about that?  It certainly looks like MTS to me


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 21, 2008)

SkiDork said:


> you sure about that?  It certainly looks like MTS to me


Now that I look at a trail map I think your right....BTW Carrie thanks for the cookies!!


----------



## severine (Nov 21, 2008)

ALLSKIING said:


> BTW Carrie thanks for the cookies!!


No problem! My daughter enjoyed helping make them.


----------



## 2knees (Nov 21, 2008)

from reading the reports on Kzone, it sounds like highline bumped up really good today.


now we'll get to have it rubbed in our faces by brian......:smash:


----------



## andyzee (Nov 21, 2008)

severine said:


> No problem! My daughter enjoyed helping make them.



Are they chocolate chip?


----------



## Geoff (Nov 21, 2008)

Upper Royal Flush was open.  That's the uber thin cover shot in this thread.  

MTS has snowmaking on it and has pretty good cover.

I completely blew off the AZ rendez-vous.  Ain't no way I was riding the Glades triple at 11:00.  I did Highline laps until 11:30 with a few Mouse Traps tossed in for variety, hit Mahogany Ridge for 30 minutes, and skied a few more before bailing out for the day.  

I skied a bunch of runs with Mr G.  He abandonded MrsG when I told him how good Highline was.


----------



## 2knees (Nov 21, 2008)

Geoff said:


> I skied a bunch of runs with Mr G.  He abandonded MrsG when I told him how good Highline was.



I'm almost afraid to ask but....

how good was it????  I was dying for something more yesterday.  riding the gondola and lapping all that junk up top just to ski mousetrap got kinda old.


----------



## severine (Nov 21, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Are they chocolate chip?


:lol: 

Nah, M&M. She enjoyed chopping the nuts in the grinder, dumping them in the bowl, dumping the M&Ms in the bowl, and helping add extras to the dough. I made sure her hands were very clean before hand, I promise.


----------



## Geoff (Nov 21, 2008)

2knees said:


> I'm almost afraid to ask but....
> 
> how good was it????  I was dying for something more yesterday.  riding the gondola and lapping all that junk up top just to ski mousetrap got kinda old.



It sucked.  You would have hated it.  

The surface was like Mouse Trap yesterday.  Nice soft manmade snow.  It was pretty bumped up by my last run on it at 1:00.  It was nice to finally ski something with some pitch to it that is sustained for more than a couple hundred vertical feet.


I imagine it will be borderline unskiable by noon on Saturday.  There were already spots where people had traversed away the back sides of the bumps.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 21, 2008)

ALLSKIING said:


> Now that I look at a trail map I think your right....BTW Carrie thanks for the cookies!!


I take it back it was upper RF


----------



## SkiDork (Nov 21, 2008)

ALLSKIING said:


> I take it back it was upper RF



yeah I guess its tough to distinguish between those 2 unless you were there.


----------



## 2knees (Nov 21, 2008)

SkiDork said:


> yeah I guess its tough to distinguish between those 2 unless you were there.




lol, problem is, Dave was there.







who is that kinda hiding between steve and greg?


----------



## SkiDork (Nov 21, 2008)

2knees said:


> lol, problem is, Dave was there.



And thats why I said that...  I was admitting that I shouldn't have disputed him, seeing as how he was there...


----------



## 2knees (Nov 21, 2008)

SkiDork said:


> And thats why I said that...  I was admitting that I shouldn't have disputed him, seeing as how he was there...




whoops, sorry.  i was kinda pointing out dave's confusion

dave's not here man.....


----------



## SkiDork (Nov 21, 2008)

2knees said:


> whoops, sorry.  i was kinda pointing out dave's confusion
> 
> dave's not here man.....



like ships in the night...  we keep missing each others points....  lol


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 21, 2008)

2knees said:


> lol, problem is, Dave was there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never ski that trail...its a green trail....I only ski blacks :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Nov 21, 2008)

Great 1st day of skiing.  Props to Killington for blowing a crap load of snow.  The run of the day was highline, very nice.  I'll let others fill in more details.  Greg got some good footage, hopefully he'll be able to get a video edited out tonight.

I think everyone that was supposed to show up did, except for Moe Ghoul and his buddy.


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 21, 2008)

Get the stoke posted up


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 21, 2008)

(photo by bvibert)
not shown - dannyp who hooked up with us later at the quad.


----------



## Greg (Nov 21, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Get the stoke posted up



Soon....


----------



## bvibert (Nov 21, 2008)

I forgot to mention that this was a good crew.  Everyone was skiing we and about at the same level.

I'd say that gmcunni get's the ripper of the day award.  He just went right after it from the first run to the last! :beer:

Good skiing with all you guys again and nice to meet dannyp.  A good boarder and a nice guy.


----------



## Greg (Nov 21, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I forgot to mention that this was a good crew.  Everyone was skiing we and about at the same level.
> 
> I'd say that gmcunni get's the ripper of the day award.  He just went right after it from the first run to the last! :beer:
> 
> Good skiing with all you guys again and nice to meet dannyp.  A good boarder and a nice guy.



Yep. Good crew. Kept a pretty decent pace. A few highlights while the vid uploads:


gmcunni definitely gets the ripper award. I skied with him a few times, and knew he was talented, but he attacked that shit today like an animal. The guy is smoooooooth.
yup - danny p is definitely a good guy. Fun to have a boarder with us for once.
Missed meeting up with Moe Ghoul, Geoff and JerseyJoey.
Quote of the day, ALLSKIING: "I love shots. They are my favorite thing." :lol:
Highline was rad.
Mousetrap was fun too.
My boots are fugly as hell. :lol:
That last run from the summit killed me. I was cooked about halfway down Highline.
Overall, an awesome start to the season, no doubt.


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 21, 2008)

great to get out and start the ski season. unbeliveable conditions for november. the snow on highline was more like early spring than late fall quality.   the conditions on rime early in the day were also great.

props to killington for putting out a great product. 

good to meet a few new AZ'ers.  great time skiing with all of you. 

drive home sucked!


----------



## Greg (Nov 21, 2008)

*Video*

Enjoy:


----------



## severine (Nov 21, 2008)

Brian says you did a good job, Greg. :beer:

Nice! Those are some big bumps for so early in the season!


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 21, 2008)

Greg said:


> Enjoy:



nice work.

Excellent use of non-copyrighted music track ;-)


----------



## 2knees (Nov 21, 2008)

very nice job guys.

highline looks killer. god i wish we had that on thursday.  you guys got sun too with the guns shutoff on mousetrap.  bastards.


----------



## awf170 (Nov 21, 2008)

2knees said:


> very nice job guys.
> 
> highline looks killer. god i wish we had that on thursday.  you guys got sun too with the guns shutoff on mousetrap.  bastards.



Yeah, I really can't look at this thread any more.  All I came back for on Friday was quiz that I undoubtedly failed.  Awesome...


----------



## powbmps (Nov 22, 2008)

Thirded on that.  Good looking skiing, nice snow and clear blue sky.  You guys win. 

Pretty impressed they opened a trail with cover like that :-o.


----------



## Glenn (Nov 22, 2008)

Awesome video Greg! 

I'm impressed with the snow. If you said this was a video you made last January, I would have totally believed it. Nice job Killington!


----------



## danny p (Nov 22, 2008)

yesterday was freakin' awesome!  Highline was without a doubt trail of the day.  First runs on highline had several inches (3-5?) of fresh natural, and it stayed soft all day long.  I skied straight from 9 to 3 with no breaks except for lift rides, I'm paying for it today! Definately the hardest I have ever ridden on my first day out.  I missed the 11 am meeting but found myself riding the snowdon lift one chair behind some guy wearing neon green boots and alpine zone stickered helmet!  Great to meet up with all you guys!  I got a couple pictures I'll post a little later.


----------



## Greg (Nov 22, 2008)

*High res*



Greg said:


> Enjoy:



*Here's* the high res if anyone is interested. It's about 100 MB.

Feel pretty tired today. No real soreness other than my lower back and ass muscles a bit. Legs feel fine.


----------



## powhunter (Nov 22, 2008)

Awesome day !!!!   Nice meeting up with the regulars!! Great to meet some new Azers too!!!!  Danny P is one knuckledragging radical mo-fo!!

steve


----------



## Greg (Nov 22, 2008)

powhunter said:


> Danny P is one knuckledragging radical mo-fo!!
> 
> steve



Word. Fun to have a one planker with us. Gotta get dmc, hardline and danny p all together. Free riding snowboarders are fun to watch. Danny was floating over that natural trail effortlessly.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 22, 2008)

Greg said:


> Enjoy:



Awesome video..looking good Greg between  0.40 and 0.55 in the video..was the snow as soft as it looked???


----------



## Greg (Nov 22, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Awesome video..looking good Greg between  0.40 and 0.55 in the video..was the snow as soft as it looked???



That was gmcunni.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 22, 2008)

Greg said:


> That was gmcunni.



My bad..you two both have similar jacket/pants..my goal for the season is to make it into a Greg video....


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 22, 2008)

nice vid greg.  nice turns guys.  gary and brian, what were you wearing?  its going to take a few videos to sort out who is wearing what this season.  gear whores!!!

edit - now i know who gary was.


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 22, 2008)

nice gary.  i don't think i skied with you last season.  gary can rip it indeed.


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 22, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> My bad..you two both have similar jacket/pants.



Just look for the bright green boots, that will be Greg!


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 22, 2008)

Looks like I missed some good skiing. Glad to see that waiting a week worked out great for you guys.


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 22, 2008)

Greg said:


> Feel pretty tired today. No real soreness other than my lower back and ass muscles a bit. Legs feel fine.



feeling pretty sore today, lower back the most.

went to sleep around 10:30 last night, got out of bed 10 AM.


----------



## danny p (Nov 22, 2008)

lower highline @ 12:00, still soft and some untouched on the runout






scenery





scenery


----------



## severine (Nov 22, 2008)

Greg said:


> No real soreness other than my lower back and ass muscles a bit. Legs feel fine.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 22, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> nice vid greg.  nice turns guys.  gary and brian, what were you wearing?  its going to take a few videos to sort out who is wearing what this season.  gear whores!!!
> 
> edit - now i know who gary was.



I'm in the red and black jacket, black pants and white helmet/goggles.



o3jeff said:


> Looks like I missed some good skiing. Glad to see that waiting a week worked out great for you guys.



Yes, you missed out on some real good skiing!



Greg said:


> Feel pretty tired today. No real soreness other than my lower back and ass muscles a bit. Legs feel fine.





gmcunni said:


> feeling pretty sore today, lower back the most.
> 
> went to sleep around 10:30 last night, got out of bed 10 AM.



I'm pretty sore all over today, mostly my quads.  I think I was asleep by about 10pm.  Didn't get out of bed for good until about 10am myself...


----------



## bvibert (Nov 22, 2008)

Nice pics danny p!


----------



## downhill04 (Nov 22, 2008)

OUCH!!! Awesome day though. Good to ski with you guys. We will have to do it again next weekend at Sundown.


----------



## 2knees (Nov 22, 2008)

downhill04 said:


> OUCH!!! Awesome day though. Good to ski with you guys. We will have to do it again next weekend at Sundown.



man you're lookin damn good for the first day back after having surgery.  How's the back feeling?


----------



## powhunter (Nov 22, 2008)

BTW....Gmgunni and downhill04 are some  fine bumpers....hope to see them a lot at our wed night bumpfests

steve


----------



## downhill04 (Nov 22, 2008)

2knees said:


> man you're lookin damn good for the first day back after having surgery.  How's the back feeling?


Its actally feeling fine. Just the typical lower back pain after a day of bumping. I took it easy for the first half of the day then let it rip a little bit in the afternoon. My quads were burning big time.


----------



## downhill04 (Nov 22, 2008)

It was hard to take it easy. The rest of the group was ripping. I was just doing my best to keep up.


----------



## Greg (Nov 22, 2008)

downhill04 said:


> I was just doing my best to keep up.



Riiiiiiight. :roll:

You were really struggling, I could tell. Especially right before that rad little daffy you pulled on the last run.


----------



## hardline (Nov 22, 2008)

Greg said:


> Word. Fun to have a one planker with us. Gotta get dmc, hardline and danny p all together. Free riding snowboarders are fun to watch. Danny was floating over that natural trail effortlessly.



i spend maybe 3 or 4 days riding with other adult snowboarder so it would be cool


----------



## Greg (Nov 22, 2008)

BTW, I picked up some Smartwool Ultralight socks at REI today. Also fiddling with the boots a bit to get a more comfortable fit.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 22, 2008)

Greg said:


> BTW, I picked up some Smartwool Ultralight socks at REI today. Also fiddling with the boots a bit to get a more comfortable fit.



Sweet!  That should help.


----------



## reefer (Nov 22, 2008)

*Awsome first day!*

Great seeing everyone Friday! Awesome first day. Just got back from Mt. Snow - yeah I skied five more hours today on a very good Chute. Got to get that post up and take the ski widow to dinner. I'll be back later! 
P.S. Thanks for editing out that ugly wipe-out Greg..........................................


----------



## downhill04 (Nov 22, 2008)

Greg said:


> Riiiiiiight. :roll:
> 
> You were really struggling, I could tell. Especially right before that rad little daffy you pulled on the last run.



I thought you guys were going to be the end of me. My legs were fried! I really couldn't keep up. I was cursing you guys the last two runs.


----------



## JD (Nov 22, 2008)

Wow...blue skis and bright sun!  Always nice.


----------



## Greg (Nov 22, 2008)

JD said:


> Wow...blue skis and bright sun!  Always nice.



And no wind at all.


----------



## downhill04 (Nov 22, 2008)

reefer said:


> Great seeing evryone Friday! Awesome first day. Just got back from Mt. Snow - yeah I skied five more hours today on a very good Chute. Got to get that post up and take the ski widow to dinner. I'll be back later!
> P.S. Thanks for editing out that ugly wipe-out Greg..........................................



Keith I give you credit. There was no getting me out of bed today let alone skiing 5 hours. You the man!


----------



## Greg (Nov 22, 2008)

reefer said:


> Great seeing evryone Friday! Awesome first day. Just got back from Mt. Snow - yeah I skied five more hours today on a very good Chute. Got to get that post up and take the ski widow to dinner. I'll be back later!
> P.S. Thanks for editing out that ugly wipe-out Greg..........................................



Likewise. Great to see you Keith. Thanks for the almost-tackle greeting.  Nice pics.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 22, 2008)

downhill04 said:


> Keith I give you credit. There was no getting me out of bed today let alone skiing 5 hours. You the man!



No kidding!


----------



## bvibert (Nov 22, 2008)

reefer said:


> Great seeing evryone Friday! Awesome first day. Just got back from Mt. Snow - yeah I skied five more hours today on a very good Chute. Got to get that post up and take the ski widow to dinner. I'll be back later!
> P.S. Thanks for editing out that ugly wipe-out Greg..........................................



Nice pics!  Thanks for sharing them!

This one is rad:






BTW; I think I missed your wipe-out when I was taping...  The sun glare made it hard for me to see exactly what I was taping.


----------



## skiing is life (Nov 23, 2008)

killington looks in good shape.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Nov 23, 2008)

Just read thru this thread and recognized gmcunni, I think we stared at each other on a coupla occasions, lol. Had a fun time, got up to the Mountain Sports Inn around 5PM on Wednesday, chatted with Bob at the front desk and had dinner at the Lookout. Up early Thursday AM and on the gondy by 9:10. Skied a few runs down GN top to bottom to knock the summer rust off and alternated top to bottom runs with runs down Rime/Reason and East Fall, then back up on the GNT. Good manmade coverage, skied until 2 and hit the lodge for some Long trails. Had dinner at Jax (good food, good vibe) and shot pool with some youngsters, lites out by 11. Friday: Back on the gondy by 9:15 and did a repeat of Thursday, with runs on the Mousetrap and Highline. Kept a little further skier's right on Mousetrap since were not big bump skiers and it was a good opportunity to play on them in the softer snow. Did a few runs off the Snowdon lift that opened up and called it a day around 2. Had dinner at Garlic, and encountered a car problem that almost resulted in a tow to the Honda dealership in Rutland.  Fortunately, I was able to figure out a temporary solution, ROCKING THE PILOT BACK AND FORTH WHILE TURNING THE IGNITION, and we avoided some major headache. Back on the mountain by 8:40 on Saturday, Rinse and repeat Thurs/Fri, with the addition of the Superstar lift opening just before lunch. Cruised on the Coombas since Skylark had some relatively untracked areas to play in. Saturday was by far the coldest of the 3 days and there was some light flurries overnite for extra stoke. We called it a day by 1PM, the crowds were getting thicker, and a Kmart patroller almost waffled me showing off skiing backwards while I was waiting for Fred at the first turn on top of GN after getting off the gondy. No pix to display, too lazy to bring a camera. Kmart is a good preseason destination, but we concluded that if there was a Jesrey shore equivalent of the Kmart vibe, it would be something like Wildwood or Seaside, lol. We hung out at the GNT around 10AM on Friday hoping to meet up with some AZers, but I mighta gotten the time/location mixed up. After yellin out AZ a coupla times and getting strange stares, I shut up and skied.


----------



## downhill04 (Nov 24, 2008)

After having a few days to sit back and reflect on the day, it keeps getting better. I want to thank you guys for pushing me. My first 3 or 4 runs I was VERY tentative. I was to the point where I was almost afraid to ski over the tiniest bump in the snow. 

I met up with the AZ crew on my 5th run and then it was on. I was skiing twice as fast as my first few runs and this was just to keep up. You guys came out of the box ripping! Since I didn’t want to be the only guy avoiding the bumps I had to pulls my balls out of my purse and stop skiing scared and just ski. By the end of the day I actually just pointed the skis and started enjoying myself. If I hadn’t been pushed by you guys I probably would’ve pussy footed it the entire day.

 This morning for the first time since my injury, I actually can’t wait and look forward to my next time on skis. Trust me I wouldn’t be feeling this way if I hadn’t skied with you guys.

OK enough of this sappy BS. When is the next outing? I want to get out there and pull off a huge 360 iron cross to face plant crash :smile:


----------



## Greg (Nov 24, 2008)

Nice words, Jay. You were ripping all day. Hard to tell you had back surgery this summer. Hope to ski with you again soon, maybe on some Temptor bumps.


----------



## SkiDork (Nov 24, 2008)

Greg - why don't you upload the high res version to Vimeo?


----------



## downhill04 (Nov 24, 2008)

Count me in. There is a good chance I will be at Sundown both Friday and Saturday this week.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 24, 2008)

Glad we could help!  Though I don't think you meant me specifically since every time I started ahead of you you would come cruising by me in short order... 

There's going to be a terrain park opening day at Sundown, should be a kicker or two to practice your face plants on...


----------



## Greg (Nov 24, 2008)

SkiDork said:


> Greg - why don't you upload the high res version to Vimeo?



It's three times as large. The smaller version is fine for vimeo. The one time I tried to upload a higher res version I got all sort of interpolation. The high res is *here* if you want it.


----------



## downhill04 (Nov 24, 2008)

bvibert said:


> There's going to be a terrain park opening day at Sundown, should be a kicker or two to practice your face plants on...



Oh boy it's going to be yard sale city once I start hucking :smile:


----------



## reefer (Nov 24, 2008)

I feel the same way! That was some unbelievable stuff to open things up. I was walking around Sunday feeling like Tyson just got done with me, but I had this euphoric natural high, (it wasn't a trip to the shed), that made it all go away! Same today! I think I've watched that video a dozen times with a big smile. That tune is embedded in my head. Nice work Greg and Brian.
Great meeting you Jay and thanks for sharing all those lift rides. I couldn't believe you had back surgery the way you were rippin' it up! Way to get back on that horse! Skiing with this crew certainly pushes you.......................


----------



## Greg (Nov 24, 2008)

reefer said:


> Skiing with this crew certainly pushes you.......................



You kept saying that all day, but honestly you were ripping it up on par with everyone there.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 24, 2008)

Greg said:


> You kept saying that all day, but honestly you were ripping it up on par with everyone there.



Agreed.

Maybe the group just brings out the best in everyone...


----------



## SkiDork (Nov 24, 2008)

Greg said:


> It's three times as large. The smaller version is fine for vimeo. The one time I tried to upload a higher res version I got all sort of interpolation. The high res is *here* if you want it.



yeah. I had problems when I first tried to upload HD similar to that.  I then followed the guidelines in the HD Faq and that fixed the problems.  They beauty part it that users are also able to download the original HD file directly from Vimeo if they choose to.

This post in their technical forum also helped a lot (I use Cyberlink Powerdirector)

http://www.vimeo.com/forums/topic:3671


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 24, 2008)

bvibert said:


> There's going to be a terrain park opening day at Sundown, should be a kicker or two to practice your face plants on...



personally, i wait for powder days to practice my face plants, but that's just me. :dunce:


----------



## bvibert (Nov 24, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> personally, i wait for powder days to practice my face plants, but that's just me. :dunce:



Me too, but Jay seemed to be in a bit of a hurry...


----------



## Greg (Nov 24, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Maybe the group just brings out the best in everyone...



Everyone but me. I felt so out of it on Friday. Major freakin' goose stompin' going on... :roll:


----------



## danny p (Nov 24, 2008)

Greg said:


> Everyone but me. I felt so out of it on Friday. Major freakin' goose stompin' going on... :roll:



nope, I was right there with ya on Friday, felt like a major gaper.  First time out this year, first time on a new board/bindings setup, so I felt like I had an excuse.


----------



## Greg (Nov 24, 2008)

danny p said:


> nope, I was right there with ya on Friday, felt like a major gaper.  First time out this year, first time on a new board/bindings setup, so I felt like I had an excuse.



I don't know much about snowboarding, but you seemed to be tearing it up pretty good. I think you were down each run before the rest of us old guys.


----------



## reefer (Nov 24, 2008)

Greg said:


> You kept saying that all day, but honestly you were ripping it up on par with everyone there.



Thanks guys, at least my fat ass was keeping up. Moguls are definitely not my strong point, especially mentally with the way you guys can rip, but I can hold my own in them, a little slower. I've got to take that though for first day out! Wait til' I get in shape one of these days..............got a good start on it this weekend! And I'll try to get in the bumps more this year with my new cabrawlers to get some practice. I already did when I was skiing Saturday. I could have been taking the pussy route down chute but I was trying to take the nastiest line I could find. However, it will always be powder, woods, bumps in that order as far as preferred skiing for me. You guys are so lucky to have sundown set those bumps up for you. If Wachusett did that I would probably get a pass since it’s only like 30-40 minutes from me.


----------



## danny p (Nov 24, 2008)

Greg said:


> I don't know much about snowboarding, but you seemed to be tearing it up pretty good. I think you were down each run before the rest of us old guys.



Right before I saw you guys I was telling myself I'm going to ride for another half hour, on straight groomers...no more Highline.  Then I meet up with you guys, ride for 1.5 hours, and do 4-5 laps on Highline.  I was shot.  The only reason I was down first was to stay out of the crew's way...I knew I was just limping along at that point. Good times!


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 24, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Maybe the group just brings out the best in everyone...





Greg said:


> Everyone but me. I felt so out of it on Friday. Major freakin' goose stompin' going on... :roll:



i thought everyone skied well on Friday.  Agree 100% with the comments that being in a group like that pushes you to ski harder, faster, better , etc.  

i know if i was alone Friday I would have spent most of my time just cruising around and not pushing myself (much like a sole MTB ride).


----------



## Beetlenut (Nov 24, 2008)

> Originally Posted by *Greg*
> 
> _Everyone but me. I felt so out of it on Friday. Major freakin' goose stompin' going on... :roll:_







danny p said:


> nope, I was right there with ya on Friday, felt like a major gaper. First time out this year, first time on a new board/bindings setup, so I felt like I had an excuse.


 
From my perspective, sitting in a chair in front of the computer watching that video, whishing I could have made that trip,  you guys sure looked like you were ripping it up to me, first day or not!!


----------



## bvibert (Nov 24, 2008)

Greg said:


> Everyone but me. I felt so out of it on Friday. Major freakin' goose stompin' going on... :roll:



Oh puleaaaase!  I saw you ripping those spreads!  Oh wait that was Gary, never mind.  Yeah, you do suck...


----------



## downhill04 (Nov 24, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Oh puleaaaase!  I saw you ripping those spreads!  Oh wait that was Gary, never mind.  Yeah, you do suck...



LOL you guys are tough


----------

